# Akios Shuttle 555



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Had a chance to play with one of the new ones today. What a sweet reel it is. I was hitting around 650-655' with a 4oz sinker, .28mm line and a Tommy Farmer 13' 3-6 oz rod. The crosswind was about 10-12mph. The reel is on it's way to Tommy so we can see what a real caster can do with it.


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Had mine for a while now . Still working out the best set up for it for my casting but so far its very good.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

Is that atypo or is thier asmaller one? where did you get it? I want one!


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

www.veals.co.uk has them. they are also taking preorders for a 666 wide spool version.


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

No typo . Its the same sideplates just a narrower frame and spool 



The 666w looks to be a sweet reel as well .


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

yeah like I'm gonna stand out in the middle of an open field or on the beach with a 13'-14' lightning rod and "the sign of the beast" in my hands... I'd be lightning struck for sure... ;-)


----------

